# Need Advice for buying New GPU



## ithehappy (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi,
  I have finally decided that I have to buy a New Graphic Card very early next month. I've sorted out some cards, they are - GTX 470, GTX 560 and GTX 570. I was checking the specs of the three cards and definitely GTX 570 beats other two, but GTX 470 seems better than GTX 560. These are the links from EVGA of the three cards, but I am confused with GTX 570's price, it's saying US$ 350, that means about Rs.16100+ 10%= 17,200 max, but all the stores are saying 21k! It's not the case with GTX 470, the price in US dollar is 260, which means (260*46)+10%= Near about 13.5K, and the stores are saying 14.2-14.7k, so it's absolutely fine.

GTX570,
EVGA | Products

GTX560,
EVGA | Products

GTX470,
EVGA | Products

For next 5-6 months I'll be using my old Monitor, so it's a Non-HD one.

Please advice me for which one should I go? Whatever it is, I am not gonna change in next 2-2½ years as I am very less interested in Graphic card stuff. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Need Advice's for buying New GPU*

Go for a gtx 570 if you can. Its more future proof. Else decide between a radeon 6950 1gb or Gtx 560.  Ditch the 470 cause 560 is better , is cooler and has lot more overclocking potential.

Wait for a week or two for gtx 560 prices to be transparent. If you don't want nvidia physx, then a 6950 1gb from sapphire is also a sensible buy.Check out asus gtx 560 directcu. Its a great model.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Need Advice's for buying New GPU*

yup yup 560 or 570 if you want nvidia. dont compromise on heat and power consumption.

but if you can get 570 why you looking low? great card it is.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Need Advice's for buying New GPU*

Thank ya all.
Nah I don't wanna spend 20-21K behind a GPU. I will think between GTX 560 and 6950, which one would be better? and I can't see a 1GB version of 6950! A MSI one, I won't go for Sapphire. and What would be the price of a 1GB 6970?
How much difference would it make if I buy a 2GB one?
(In future I'd be interested to do a SLI/CF).

Thanks in advance.
Regards,
Saurav.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Need Advice's for buying New GPU*

1 GB 6950 would be 15k for the sapphire. Also check msi gtx 560 twin frozr between 15-16k. Its factory overclocked and has got very good performance. Another option is asus gtx 560 directcu, if you can find one at the right price.

2gb 6950's are 17k-18k for stock versions with taxes. Check *THIS* AND *THIS*.

But for the kind of rig you have, i recommend a MSI GTX 570 @ 20.5K with taxes. Check *HERE*. Sli later to make your system even more futureproof.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Need Advice's for buying New GPU*

Thanks Vicky for suggesting me GTX 570 but right now I really don't wanna invest that much behind a GPU. I was thinking of GTX 560/6950/6970.
Let's see what my heart says finally...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Need Advice's for buying New GPU*

6950 1gb is better. Try sapphire around 15k. Sapphire is good and is available at a steal price. if you want 560 get it only if <16k. higher not worth.

No need to spend on 6950 2gb version. Both almost same.

And 6970 is only 2gb. Priced same as 570. Both almost the same. But get 570 as u will be able to enjoy some physx on 570 with nice more playable fps in future titles also unlike 560.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Need Advice's for buying New GPU*



ithehappy said:


> Thanks Vicky for suggesting me GTX 570 but right now I really don't wanna invest that much behind a GPU. I was thinking of GTX 560/6950/6970.
> Let's see what my heart says finally...




Well buddy, if you want physx and don't want to spend much, the gtx 560 is the way to go. You can get playable fps by enabling physx in all titles.

Check the physx review of GTX 560 with *PHYSX ON* *HERE*. Both sli and single 560 have been tested in physx and 560 definitely gives more than playable framerates in MAFIA 2 with apex physx set to high even at fullhd.

Offcourse 570 will give better performance but at a premium.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Need Advice's for buying New GPU*

you will crossfire or SLI?


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Need Advice's for buying New GPU*

Yep, later, but will do.
I was thinking if I get a 6850 and keep my 9800GT as PhysX, how would that be? Or a Single GTX560/6950 is better?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Need Advice's for buying New GPU*

your mobo has 3 pcie slots. get a 6870 then and keep 9800gt for physx on x4 slot. crossfire 6870 on x16, x16 slots. ofcourse physx performance will be much better.

but still try a 6950 or 560 and keep 9800gt for physx.

BTW crossfire performance of 6950 1GB is better. sometimes 2x scaling.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Need Advice's for buying New GPU*

^^ agreed and 6950 1gb crossfire also consumes a bit less power. But its thermally hotter than a 560 sli. 

*@ ithehappy*

A single 560 or 6950 is better. Sli or xfire later. But if you plan for the 560, my advise is to go for factory overclocked cards like msi twin frozr or asus direct cu. For 6950, any reference model will do fine. If going for 560 sli at a later stage, that 9800gt won't be required for physx as it will unecessarily draw power. A 6950xfire + 9800gt will be a heavy power hog and will take their toll on your tx 650 and will be a very hot(thermally) setup.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Need Advice's for buying New GPU*

but vicky because if that setup will draw power it will be more future proof and more powerful too. so keep 9800gt imo.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Need Advice's for buying New GPU*

^^ Ya but that power draw would be unnecessary and strain his tx 650. It can't handle 3 hefty cards. In this case he has to change his psu as it will be unsafe. xfire+ physx is advised upwards of 750 watts. I would recommend a 570 sli if physx is a requirement instead of 6950xfire + 9800gt. Even a 560 sli will do a terrific job.

If physx is not a priority, then 6950xfire is great for future but without 9800gt. 

My advise to him is to sell of 9800gt and add the price to the new card whether 560,6950 or 570. If he wants performance without any budget constraints, then 570 all the way. If short on budget and physx is not priority, then 6950 and if physx is required, then 560. Then sli or xfire later according to the first card.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Need Advice's for buying New GPU*

umm ok.

but 570 sli will also require a 750w. and 6970 cf is better.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Need Advice's for buying New GPU*

^^ Taking physx and tesselation into consideration. But again these will be overkill for him as he's not gonna spend this much.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Need Advice's for buying New GPU*

oh then 570 sli considering physx 

6970 not bad at tessalation. its good at medium set. suffficient imo as tessalation long time to go to become a norm.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Need Advice's for buying New GPU*



vickybat said:


> ^^ Ya but that power draw would be unnecessary and strain his tx 650. It can't handle 3 hefty cards. In this case he has to change his psu as it will be unsafe. xfire+ physx is advised upwards of 750 watts. I would recommend a 570 sli if physx is a requirement instead of 6950xfire + 9800gt. Even a 560 sli will do a terrific job.
> 
> If physx is not a priority, then 6950xfire is great for future but without 9800gt.
> 
> My advise to him is to sell of 9800gt and add the price to the new card whether 560,6950 or 570. If he wants performance without any budget constraints, then 570 all the way. If short on budget and physx is not priority, then 6950 and if physx is required, then 560. Then sli or xfire later according to the first card.



Firstly- I am an amateur in these PC stuffs but I certainly realise that a CF+PhysX won't be safe with my TX650, *so no question of doing that.*

Secondly- I am not short on budget, *I just don't wanna invest behind a GPU*, coz I like to play in High Graphic but I play 1-2 games in an average per Month, but which I play I wanna play them smooth 

Thirdly- After taking the suggestions from Vicky and Jas, I've decided to sell my 9800GT and buy a *GTX560 or 6950*. Now let's see which one suits me...
and I think there won't be a problem with SLI/CF of 560/6950 for my TX650, am I right?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Need Advice's for buying New GPU*

your tx650 will handle 560 or 6950 dual cards


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Need Advice's for buying New GPU*

SMC now has 560, Price- Rs.15,500. Is there any chance of price cutting if I wait 2-3 weeks?
MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozr II/OC

Yantraonline has it too, the Zotac one,
.:: Yantra Online ::.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Need Advice's for buying New GPU*

^^ Grab the* MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozr II/OC*. Its a steal at that price imo. Everybody expected it to be 16k-17k as its factory overclocked but it has launched at a much cheaper price.


----------



## abirthedevil (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Need Advice's for buying New GPU*

+1 for MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozr II/OC, the zotac 560 costs more than msi has reference specs and also has a bad cooler, it runs at 90 degrees when under load, MSI has all things going for it


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Need Advice's for buying New GPU*

Thanks Vicky and abirthdevil. I am going for the MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC then. Let's see when the stores have it, if it's too late or bad pricing then I will go with SMC 

PS- Guys what about this one? This is OC'ed too,
*www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=01G-P3-1563-AR&family=GeForce 500 Series Family&sw=

Is it better than the MSI Twin Frozr or not?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Need Advice's for buying New GPU*

actually ithehappy i see that you are thinking the 'factory oced 560' are better. but my dear friend it is that factory oc that allows 560 to perform close to 6950 1GB. since you are buying a gpu sometimess try to take out a little time for seeing reviews. no offense here buddy but you ought to.

see these - 
Radeon HD 6950 1GB vs GeForce GTX 560 Ti review
MSI N560GTX Ti Twin Frozer II review

you will see after twin frozr 560 which is factory oced matches a 6950 1gb stock. (6950 2gb and 1gb are equal in performance)
see more taxing games like metro 2033 and crysis warhead. 
(avoid farcry 2 which is biased)

now you will also want to see that multi gpu scaling of a 6950 1gb is much better. 
Radeon HD 6950 CrossfireX review
sometimes 2x thee performance. impressive? yes.

and then dont be limited to 2-3 opinions. explore the internet and take its advantage.
Zotac 560Ti or 6870 or 6950 1GB?


and the best is 6950 2GB. lot of them are being unlocked to 6970 2GB now a days. get one from HIS. order online. higher chances of safe unlocking. its at 17k~. another option i gave you. 


i anit asking you to go for a 6950 1gb and not 560. its your choice. but do take all factors in mind.

some people will say tessalation but 6950 1gb is very good at that especially at medium set. and tessalation is a very long way to become a norm. 
some will argue that you can oc 560 further. but then you can oc 6950 1gb also further. and that sapphire one has a after market cooler. and they will say oced 560 performs better. but the clocks on the net were 560 was at 970 and 6950 at 820  and 6950 gave full compition to it. and no one will like to burn their card by ocing it to extreme levels.
now if you want physx then 560ti.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Need Advice's for buying New GPU*

^^ Clocks of different architectures cannot be matched and compared. AMD is following ILP while nvidia is going TLP way. They are different and have different core and shader clocks. 6950 performs best at those clocks so it gets those while factory overclocked 560's give better performance at higher clocks. Thats why we have more factory overclocked gtx 560's than 6950 1gb because it affects more of the former's performance and responds better. I have heard many say as the gtx 560 being an underclocked card. 

Btw msi twin frozr II GTx 560 is* 870mhz* and not *970 mhz* and it is compared with a 820 mhz 6950 in that review. *Out of the box*, *msi twin frozr II gtx 560 * is equal in performance with a *6950 1gb*. So its absolutely safe to go with either cards without any heating issue.

*@ ithehappy*

The 560 twin frozr II runs cooler while 6950 1 gb consumes a bit less power. Their performance is equal. But in 560 , you get physx and 3d and better tesselation as additional options. 6950 can also do 3d but the options are very scarce and is at its infancy whereas nvidia is much more mature. 

Since both the performances are equal at full hd resolutions( 1920x 1080) my recommendation is the *msi twin frozr II GTX 560*.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Need Advice's for buying New GPU*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> actually ithehappy i see that you are thinking the 'factory oced 560' are better. but my dear friend it is that factory oc that allows 560 to perform close to 6950 1GB. since you are buying a gpu sometimess try to take out a little time for seeing reviews. no offense here buddy but you ought to.


Sir, it's not me who want Factory OC'ed GPU, you guys have told me to get, especially Vicky. That's why I was thinking of it. Actually I really have short time to see the Reviews, but you said I ought to, and I accept that. You are right. 


Jaskanwar Singh said:


> see these -
> Radeon HD 6950 1GB vs GeForce GTX 560 Ti review
> MSI N560GTX Ti Twin Frozer II review


Will see this comparison later.


Jaskanwar Singh said:


> you will see after twin frozr 560 which is factory oced matches a 6950 1gb stock. (6950 2gb and 1gb are equal in performance)
> see more taxing games like metro 2033 and crysis warhead.
> (avoid farcry 2 which is biased)
> 
> ...


Okay, point taken, +1 to 6950 then.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> and the best is 6950 2GB. lot of them are being unlocked to 6970 2GB now a days. get one from HIS. order online. higher chances of safe unlocking. its at 17k~. another option i gave you.
> Okay, taken this too.
> 
> i anit asking you to go for a 6950 1gb and not 560. its your choice. but do take all factors in mind.


I will 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> some people will say tessalation but 6950 1gb is very good at that especially at medium set. and tessalation is a very long way to become a norm.
> some will argue that you can oc 560 further. but then you can oc 6950 1gb also further. and that sapphire one has a after market cooler. and they will say oced 560 performs better. but the clocks on the net were 560 was at 970 and 6950 at 820  and 6950 gave full compition to it. and no one will like to burn their card by ocing it to extreme levels.
> now if you want physx then 560ti.


Yea I want PhysX for sure but for PhysX only I won't give up 6950. 
[You had two spelling mistake, underlined them ]



vickybat said:


> *@ ithehappy*
> 
> The 560 twin frozr II runs cooler while 6950 1 gb consumes a bit less power. Their performance is equal. But in 560 , you get physx and 3d as additional options. 6950 can also do 3d but the options are very scarce and is at its infancy whereas nvidia is much more mature.
> 
> Since both the performances are equal at full hd resolutions( 1920x 1080) my recommendation is the *msi twin frozr II GTX 560*.



I am not that much worried about the Power consumption unless the difference is big. If a 6950's and GTX560's performance are same, then anyone will get the 560 as an additional thing called PhysX, running a GPU cool under full load is a good thing too. . and Thanks for your straight forward answer.
@both Jas and Vicky, Thank you guys.
Now I will see the Reviews at night and will decided one.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Need Advice's for buying New GPU*

i was waiting for your reply. 



vickybat said:


> ^^ Clocks of different architectures cannot be matched and compared. AMD is following ILP while nvidia is going TLP way. They are different and have different core and shader clocks. 6950 performs best at those clocks so it gets those while factory overclocked 560's give better performance at higher clocks. Thats why we have more factory overclocked gtx 560's than 6950 1gb because it affects more of the former's performance and responds better. I have heard many say as the gtx 560 being an underclocked card.



those people say 560 is underclocked to hide its lower performance than 6950 1gb. i talking of stock. nvidia will have some reasons to clock it that way. no offence but this is what i feel. 



> Btw msi twin frozr II GTx 560 is* 870mhz* and not *970 mhz* and it is compared with a 820 mhz 6950 in that review. *Out of the box*, *msi twin frozr II gtx 560 * is equal in performance with a *6950 1gb*. So its absolutely safe to go with either cards without any heating issue.



i said its equal in performance 
and i was talking of oced review there.




> The 560 twin frozr II runs cooler while 6950 1 gb consumes a bit less power. Their performance is equal. But in 560 , you get physx and 3d and better tesselation as additional options. 6950 can also do 3d but the options are very scarce and is at its infancy whereas nvidia is much more mature.
> Since both the performances are equal at full hd resolutions( 1920x 1080) my recommendation is the msi twin frozr II GTX 560.



I mentioned about tessalation before.  and physx i agree is a plus point. i said it before. *and the plus point of 6950 is its better crossfire performance and the performance at stock.* another was better medium set tessalation but leave that as no use.


@ithehappy

you got my point. now you to decide.

i make lot of spelling mistakes now a days.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 18, 2011)

In a nutshell:

*6950 1gb = Factory overclocked gtx 560*( Except gigabyte gtx 560 as this card is unmatched) *at same price point*.

*6950 pros:* Better crossfire performance with anti aliasing on. Has eyefinity and performs well at 5760 x 1200 across three or more monitors for a xfire config. Consumes relatively bit less power. Offers 3d but options are scarce and is lacking support both in terms of 3d hardware and software. Has good overclocking headroom.

*Factory oced GTX 560 pros*: Offers great performance at 1920 x 1080 resolutions. Has better tesselation performance (*Nvidia cards have better tesselation performance than amd cards this generation*). Offers physx support. Offers 3d which is very mature in nvidia platform and 3d hardware and software support is excellent. Options for a 3d surround setup with 3 3d monitors with a 560 sli are possible too. Runs relatively cooler and has therefore more overclocking headroom.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

^^rght but even the 6950 1gb offers equal performance at 1920x1080. comparing to oc 560. 

and tessalation is long way to become a norm and amd 6950 better at medium set.  and 560 at high.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 18, 2011)

^^ I had written on top that they are equal in performance.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Need Advice's for buying New GPU*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i said its equal in performance
> I mentioned about tessalation before.  and physx i agree is a plus point. i said it before. *and the plus point of 6950 is its better crossfire performance and the performance at stock.* another was better medium set tessalation but leave that as no use.



So, +2 for GTX560 (PhysX & Tessellation)
      +1 for 6950 (better CF) @Stock


----------



## vickybat (Feb 18, 2011)

^^ Yes absolutely true.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 18, 2011)

vickybat said:


> In a nutshell:
> 
> *6950 1gb = Factory overclocked gtx 560*( Except gigabyte gtx 560 as this card is unmatched) *at same price point*.


+1 to 6950.



			
				[B said:
			
		

> 6950 pros:[/B] Better crossfire performance with anti aliasing on. Has eyefinity and performs well at 5760 x 1200 across three or more monitors for a xfire config. Consumes relatively bit less power. Offers 3d but options are scarce and is lacking support both in terms of 3d hardware and software. Has good overclocking headroom.


+3 to 6950
(+1 for Better CF, +1 for AA, -1 for 3D options, +1 to OC headroom and +1 for Less Power Hungry)


			
				[B said:
			
		

> Factory oced GTX 560 pros[/B]: Offers great performance at 1920 x 1080 resolutions. Has better tesselation performance (*Nvidia cards have better tesselation performance than amd cards this generation*). Offers physx support. Offers 3d which is very mature in nvidia platform and 3d hardware and software support is excellent. Options for a 3d surround setup with 3 3d monitors with a 560 sli are possible too. Runs relatively cooler and has therefore more overclocking headroom.


+4 to GTX560
+1 for Tessellation, +1 for PhysX, +1 for 3D, +1 for Less heat, +1 for More OC!, -1 for More Power hungry.
Oh, I won't be using 1920*1080 for some days though. 

Now please gimme a straight answer,
*Is a 6950 CF at stock performs better than a GTX560 SLI at stock or not?*


----------



## vickybat (Feb 18, 2011)

Stock 6950cf performs better than a stock gtx 560 sli but not that much difference. Factory overclocked gtx 560 sli will bridge the gap between itself and 6950cf and difference is *negligible* at full hd resolutions. At Ultra high resolutions such a 2560 x 1600 , 6950 cf performs better.

The card we have mentioned ( *Msi twin frozr II GTX 560* )  is a factory overclocked gtx 560 and is *priced same* as a *stock gtx 560* and a *6950 1gb*.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

it performas better. thats what we were saying now. 

and 6950 should be +3  there 

P.S.actually amd hd3d has just started. so not a mature thing right now. i want something like physx from amd and everything leveled up. then we can solely compare performance. hope something willl be there. just my opinions.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 18, 2011)

^^ Thats because he gave a -1 to lack of proper 3d options in a 6950. But should be +1 for being a bit less power hungry.So u are right, it should be +3.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 18, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Stock 6950cf performs better than a stock gtx 560 sli but not that much difference. Factory overclocked gtx 560 sli will bridge the gap between itself and 6950cf and difference is *negligible* at full hd resolutions. At Ultra high resolutions such a 2560 x 1600 , 6950 cf performs better.
> 
> The card we have mentioned ( *Msi twin frozr II GTX 560* )  is a factory overclocked gtx 560 and is *priced same* as a *stock gtx 560* and a *6950 1gb*.


Thanks for the clarification. 
Anyway, I will never play at 2560*1600.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> it performas better. thats what we were saying now.
> 
> and 6950 should be +3  there
> 
> P.S.actually amd hd3d has just started. so not a mature thing right now.* i want something like physx from amd and everything leveled up. then we can solely compare performance.* hope something willl be there. just my opinions.



*Is it really? I think PhysX and Modified and Polished Tessellation both needed for AMD GPU's and mature 3D too to level up with Nvidia. Now this is just imo.*


----------



## vickybat (Feb 18, 2011)

^^ Yes amd requires all those. Atleast more better tesselation performance and much more 3d support. The next gen of cards should be good at these.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

Yup amd HD7000 will make up for tesallation imo with more better 3d support.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 18, 2011)

and when that would release?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

end of Q2 or beginning Q3 2011.
AMD Set to Introduce Radeon HD 7000 Southern Islands in Q2 2011, Rumor Has it - Softpedia

its going to be 28nm. 

do you know guys amd initially planned 6970 and 6950 on 32nm fab process? they were going to be much more powerful. but due to some TSMC problems in their 32nm node they had to shift it to 40nm and had to give up a lot. thus these cards were not as powerful as we expected them to be. sad for amd. but lets see what happens next. 

amd doesnt disclose all those features as thay have kept them as secret for 28nm fab process. but the initial cayman would have had more simd engines(thus more powerful), pcie 3.0 functionality and other secrets. they had to be cut to stop the die size from further increase.

but ithe happy you go ahead with 6950 or 560. . no need to wait. as tech keeps on forwarding a person will never be able to buy a thing.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 18, 2011)

After that nvidia will launch *KEPLER* which is a completely new architecture and it would also be based on 28nm. It will be twice or three times more powerful than current *FERMI*.

They probably will be *GTX 6 series*.

Then after that *MAXWELL* and the cycle goes on.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

^^yup kepler from nvidia. but AFAIK amd will touch 28nm first. who knows whats going to be how much powerful and what not. we will see when they launch.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 18, 2011)

^^ That was a quote from nvidia themselves. There is no doubt that atleast they will outdo their previous architecture by a big margin. Thats how it always happens.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

ya it will. every new generation is better than its previous one. i was just aise hi saying yaar


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 18, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> end of Q2 or beginning Q3 2011.
> AMD Set to Introduce Radeon HD 7000 Southern Islands in Q2 2011, Rumor Has it - Softpedia


Thanks for the info.


Jaskanwar Singh said:


> they '*were going*' to be much more powerful.


They have to change it to '*have gone*' and remove 'to be'


Jaskanwar Singh said:


> but ithe happy you go ahead with 6950 or 560. . no need to wait. as tech keeps on forwarding a person will never be able to buy a thing.


Yes, definitely. Besides I don't like to wait at all 


vickybat said:


> After that nvidia will launch *KEPLER* which is a completely new architecture and it would also be based on 28nm. It will be twice or three times more powerful than current *FERMI*.
> 
> They probably will be *GTX 6 series*.


6 series? Hmm..


Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^yup kepler from nvidia. but AFAIK amd will touch 28nm first. who knows whats going to be how much powerful and what not. we will see when they launch.


How a size of a GPU matters it's performance?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

^^you mean how die size effects performance?

didnt understand 'have gone'


----------



## vickybat (Feb 18, 2011)

As far as i know, a larger silicon die will have more area and will pack more no. of transistors. But the 45nm, 32nm and 28nm fab means the size of a single transistor. If size gets smaller, power requirements also gets smaller and more no. of transistors are packed on the die which is directly proportional to performance. 

So a 28nm fab based gpu die will perform better and will be more efficient than a 40nm fab gpu die. This is my understanding.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 19, 2011)

vickybat said:


> As far as i know, a larger silicon die will have more area and will pack more no. of transistors. But the 45nm, 32nm and 28nm fab means the size of a single transistor. If size gets smaller, power requirements also gets smaller and more no. of transistors are packed on the die which is directly proportional to performance.
> 
> So a 28nm fab based gpu die will perform better and will be more efficient than a 40nm fab gpu die. This is my understanding.


Thanks Vicky.

Ok, read the Guru3d comparison between the two cards, here is what I think,
1- *6950 wins in almost every game compared to GTX560 in case for FPS*. Though it is not much, 4-6 FPS in an average at Full HD, which I think is not that much important.

2- *6950's Power Consumption is LESS*, though not much. US$53 vs US$ 48 for GTX560/year.

3- *GTX560 at Full Load goes up to 68°C whereas 6950 goes up to 79°C.* Hmm, running 11°C hotter is bad.

4- *GTX560 has a lot more Overclocking potential than 6950's.*. But I won't be OC'ing manually!

5- It's basically a Neck to Neck to fight between the two cards, but for me *GTX560 wins*, but *VERY MARGINALLY* without taking the PhysX and Better Tessellation into account.
So at the end of the day, I think I am going towards the GTX560, though 6950 is still have a place to scratch my brain , especially it's Rs.1k lesser than the GTX560 

[All the above opinions I made after giving my 30 mins time to the review, as I said before, I am an amatuer in this PC stuff, so there may be some wrong things I've said, so please pardon me for that.]

Regards,
Saurav.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 19, 2011)

^^ Well you read the *stock gtx 560 *comparison. What we suggested you is a *factory overclocked gtx560* *FROM MSI* and out of the box, it gave *same fps as a 6950 2gb* *and sometimes a tad better.*.

Check *HERE*.


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2011)

Any news on the availability of Asus GTX 560 Direct Cu TOP on the shops ? I think that would be a better choice for OP if he wants to get a GTX560

@ *ithehappy* - No doubt HD6950 heats up more than GTX560 but if you use same type of cooler the temp difference 5C.

*legitreviews.com/images/news/2011/6950-1gb.jpg

IF anyone wishes to get a HD6950 just make sure you don't get the card with Stock cooler - they runs Hot. Cards with custom cooler like Sapphire HD6950 1GB runs cooler comapred to stock one.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 19, 2011)

ya i was also recommeding this same sapphire topgear mentioned. 15k


----------



## vickybat (Feb 19, 2011)

*@ topgear
*
Msi is pretty well priced imo and equally comparable to Asus direct cu top gtx 560. Nothing to differentiate between them in performance out of the box. 

No luck yet about the pricing of asus gtx 560 direct cu top. If priced less than 16k, it would be an absolute blast of a deal.

But currently *Msi gtx 560 twin frozr II* oozes value.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 19, 2011)

topgear said:


> Any news on the availability of Asus GTX 560 Direct Cu TOP on the shops ? I think that would be a better choice for OP if he wants to get a GTX560
> 
> @ *ithehappy* - No doubt HD6950 heats up more than GTX560 but if you use same type of cooler the temp difference 5C.



Thanks TG for suggesting a Cooler, but I don't wanna use a Cooler for GPU , and I will consider the suggested 6950 brand with Custom cooler if I plan to buy it, but the chance is less 
and about the ASUS GTX560, when will it be available?



vickybat said:


> ^^ Well you read the *stock gtx 560 *comparison. What we suggested you is a *factory overclocked gtx560* *FROM MSI* and out of the box, it gave *same fps as a 6950 2gb* *and sometimes a tad better.*.
> 
> Check *HERE*.



Yep, I knew. Thanks for putting the link anyway.
The OC'ed MSI GTX560 definitely running at same par with 6950 2GB, sometimes even better. and What I liked more that the Temperature is even lower @59°C compared to normal GTX560 at full load.


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2011)

^^ Hey buddy - I was not talking about some after market cooler - I wanted to say when a GTX560 and HD6950 use same type of cooler the temp difference between them is 5C.

I was talking about HD6950 Twin Frozr and GTX560 Twin Frozr - they have same cooler but HD6950 heats a little bit more.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 20, 2011)

hehehe you people ought to see this. -

Bench - GPU11 - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

there goes your temperature complaints. furmark - same temp. and crysis - 4c more for 6950 1gb. idle is at 38 for 6950 1gb and 28 for 560ti. but this isnt at all harmful.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 20, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ Hey buddy - I was not talking about some after market cooler - I wanted to say when a GTX560 and HD6950 use same type of cooler the temp difference between them is 5C.
> 
> I was talking about HD6950 Twin Frozr and GTX560 Twin Frozr - they have same cooler but HD6950 heats a little bit more.


Ok, got it.


Jaskanwar Singh said:


> hehehe you people ought to see this. -
> 
> Bench - GPU11 - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
> 
> there goes your temperature complaints. furmark - same temp. and crysis - 4c more for 6950 1gb. idle is at 38 for 6950 1gb and 28 for 560ti. but this isnt at all harmful.



Hmm, it's a total 50-50 out there. I wondered to see Battleforge's benchmark! 6950=23 and 560=75.5. Jeez.
Ma just waiting for the 560 to come here in Kolkata stores....


----------



## vickybat (Feb 20, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> hehehe you people ought to see this. -
> 
> Bench - GPU11 - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
> 
> there goes your temperature complaints. furmark - same temp. and crysis - 4c more for 6950 1gb. idle is at 38 for 6950 1gb and 28 for 560ti. but this isnt at all harmful.



We are talking about factory overclocked gtx 560's here jas. The stock benchmarks hardly matter. Furmark benches do not depict a clear picture in real world cases. When you extremely overclock your card and stress it out, it will reach furmark levels of power consumption and temperatures at stock. And overclocking the 6950 will make it even hotter than 560 cause its already hot. Its not that big a concern though but cooler temperatures are always welcome for similar performance. Gives more overclocking headroom. Maybe this is the reason we are seeing more factory overclocked 560's than 6950 and even oc upto 1ghz is possible as some board manufacturers like gigabyte has already proved that.

*Offtopic-* Jas, i have overclocked my 5750 to 800mhz and 1210mhz from 700mhz and 1150mhz for core and memory clocks respectively. My temps are maxing out at 72c when playing crysis at very high and gives 28-30fps at 1600x900. In other games like battlefield bc2, its maxing at 66c. So i am well within safe limits and hats off to my custom asus cooler and its actually much cooler than a refference 5750. Believe me jas, i think i am reaching the performance of a *5770* now and i can go upto 870mhz too.

This shows how a custom cooler can do a world of good and even increase a gpu's efficiency.





topgear said:


> ^^ Hey buddy - I was not talking about some after market cooler - I wanted to say when a GTX560 and HD6950 use same type of cooler the temp difference between them is 5C.
> 
> I was talking about HD6950 Twin Frozr and GTX560 Twin Frozr - they have same cooler but HD6950 heats a little bit more.



Msi 6950 twin frozr II is a 2gb variant. Its priced atleast 2k more than twin frozr 560 and is not worth it imo unless you game at 2560x1600 or higher resolutions.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 20, 2011)

^I talking of temps. And sapphire has a good cooler so temps arent a worry.

---------- Post added at 02:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 PM ----------

that bench shows same furmark temp and u say its hot. !


----------



## vickybat (Feb 20, 2011)

^^ read the post again. I have edited it.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 20, 2011)

And i think i wrote this - SAPPHIRE HAS A CUSTOM COOLER!!!


----------



## vickybat (Feb 20, 2011)

^^ i know that already. Did you read the post again cause i have edited it a bit. I was talking about furmark there buddy.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 20, 2011)

I know about furmark and I think i wrote- Anandtech link shows same furmark temp. Crysis just 4c more. Now thats not hot!


----------



## vickybat (Feb 20, 2011)

^^ Relatively it is but nothing much to differentiate and not at all a concern.


----------



## topgear (Feb 21, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Msi 6950 twin frozr II is a 2gb variant. Its priced atleast 2k more than twin frozr 560 and is not worth it imo unless you game at 2560x1600 or higher resolutions.



I'm not telling him to get that - the post I've made only to show temp difference between two cards using same type of cooler !

---------- Post added at 06:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 AM ----------




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> hehehe you people ought to see this. -
> 
> Bench - GPU11 - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
> 
> there goes your temperature complaints. furmark - same temp. and crysis - 4c more for 6950 1gb. idle is at 38 for 6950 1gb and 28 for 560ti. but this isnt at all harmful.



That's a nice link and proved which one is really better


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks TP


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2011)

topgear said:


> That's a nice link and proved which one is really better



Although its a nice link, it speaks nothing about factory overclocked cards. Can be misleading for some.

Its just my personal opinion buddy. No offense.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 21, 2011)

topgear said:


> That's a nice link and proved which one is really better


Definitely it does 

---------- Post added at 01:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 PM ----------




vickybat said:


> Although its a nice link, it speaks nothing about factory overclocked cards. Can be misleading for some.


Nope, it wasn't misleading for me. In fact after seeing that I have decided to go for the GTX 560 totally.
Thanks to Jas again for putting that link up.


----------



## d3p (Feb 21, 2011)

Guys, 

i was thinking Crysis & Crysis Warhead are Nvidia Biased games, but my opinion in completely fu*ked up after looking at the reviews.

I'm still wondering those days, when Crysis entered the Gaming & Nvidia was ruling the King Position.

But anyway, there's a saying goes somewhat *"You will be a history if you started living in the history"*.

IMO 6950 rules & 560 has a Punch too.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 21, 2011)

err..dep5kor i think you mean 6950 1gb not 6970.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2011)

dep5kor said:


> Guys,
> 
> i was thinking Crysis & Crysis Warhead are Nvidia Biased games, but my opinion in completely fu*ked up after looking at the reviews.
> 
> ...



Buddy it still is. Read as the gf 110 duo a.k.a gtx 580 & 570.


Everybody see this

Here is an indepth review of 6 Factory overclocked GTX 560'S by *tomshardware*. The six cards are *Asus GTX560 Ti DirectCU II TOP * , *Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti SOC  *,  * Jetway N560-E8-1GV *  , * MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozr II/OC  * ,  *Palit GTX560Ti Sonic*   &  *Sparkle Calibre X560 * .

Check the review *HERE.*


----------



## d3p (Feb 25, 2011)

corrected, thank Jas


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 28, 2011)

^Oops, the last post was a month back and as I am a waiting hater I've already purchased a card mate, thanks for your suggestion anyway, yea a great card was 9800GT.


----------



## psyk007 (Mar 29, 2011)

Spoiler



I have a Samsung  monitor which is having the resolution of 1440 x 900 max 

CPU : intel core 2 duo 2.88 ghz

mobo : gigabyte G31 chipset 

RAM : kingston 2gb ddr2 800 mhz

PSU : zebronics 500 W platinum series with 1 pci express connector 



Budget 5K - 8K max

should i go for ati raedon        or  buy new nvidia     

i want to play below games at higher setting with max 1400 x 900 resolution 

# crysis 2 # fear 2 & 3 # Call of duty 4 to latest # NFS all games & many more upcoming games 
quick response will be appreciated



*Warning *: you are violating and disrespecting froum rules by posting the same thing over two different threads and once your post gets deleted you posted the same thing here again which is very disrespecting though you already got 3 replies there !

Create your own thread or ask in a single thread and stop spamming the forum. *Next time there will be no mercy*.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 29, 2011)

^^ Create your own thread. It will be more transparent.


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2011)

I think we have enough discussions in here and there's no need to make this even longer.


----------

